# Removal costs to NZ



## Big Bang (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,
We have invited Crown removals to give us a price for removal from the Uk to NZ. How much should we expect to pay?

Also what should we be taking? 
My husband is thinking of shipping his Mazda Mx-5, whereas I am all for selling everything and starting a fresh.
How much does it cost to ship a car?
What are peoples thoughts.
Big Bang


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I brought my car it cost me Â£1800 then other fees on arrival. I have had it 1 year and still can't get it compliant they won't give me results for things that have fails just saying that they look not right. Cars are expensive here but I wouldn't recommend bringing a car as it's a hugh money making scheme. They are mad on rust my car has small areas of surface rust on the underside and they want it fully sandblasted and check then and re undersealed. My tints meet criteria but they want them off anyway. The spoiler is not strong enough yet it is. My discs have rust and need replaced they are brand new with surface rust only. I need an engineer to view my car costing $400 x 3 views for some reason. It cost me $800 for them to take my car appart and re assemble but they never done that gave me most back in the boot. 

I recommend bringing everything if it's in good condition. 

A year in I regret not taking my stuff. Trying to get things but by bit. Furniture is massively expensive here so is bedroom stuff. 

I used pss I think can't remember exactly 3 letters anyway. 
They done everything uplifted from door to door no fuss. Good luck


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Big Bang said:


> Hi, We have invited Crown removals to give us a price for removal from the Uk to NZ. How much should we expect to pay? Also what should we be taking? My husband is thinking of shipping his Mazda Mx-5, whereas I am all for selling everything and starting a fresh. How much does it cost to ship a car? What are peoples thoughts. Big Bang


In our experience Crown are one of or the most expensive for the cost of the removals and cost of insurance.
Get as many quotes as you can. One or two will stand out to you and feel right. 
We paid £5000 for a near full 40 foot container from Preston UK to Wellington NZ back in 2012 plus insurance which can add another £1k.
Don't go with the shipping companies or removal companies insurance as it's way overpriced. Have a look at Letton Percival in Liverpool and you'll get the insurance for half the price.
We used PSS for international removals and they were fantastic. Used NZ Van Lines this end and they were also good.
We're moving home in NZ in 7 weeks - around 500km and once again had Crown give us a quote. At least $500 more than everyone else and totally unnecessary methods to get the goods to our destination. A kiwi colleague has also used them a couple of times and wouldn't recommend.
I wouldn't recommend selling everything and buying new, simply because mostly everything is more expensive here.

A car will cost at least £1500 to ship then there's the unknown costs associated with compliance, warrant of fitness and registration at this end which no-one can predict. You'll also have the problem that the odo and speedo will be in miles & mph when it's all kph and Km's here.
Unless it's a newish car and you've owned it over 12 months I wouldn't bring it. The cost to ship is money you'll never get back and not many people will buy a UK imported car when your ready to change.
Cars are more expensive to buy here BUT they are much cheaper to run so paying out more for one is fine. Fuel, vehicle license, warrant of fitness, servicing and insurance - all way cheaper. It's all swings and roundabouts.
Cars here also last a lot longer and there's no "keeping up with the Jones's". No-one cares if you have a new car. Most people would actually think you'd be crazy paying out loads of money for a new car. It's not a status tool like in the UK.


----------



## Big Bang (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks, that was massively helpful.
Big Bang


----------



## Rssgrove (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Big Bang, I recommend you bring as much with you as you can. We used Pickfords and they were great about 3 years ago but a friend had a problem with the virtually new white goods and electrical equipment being heat damaged and, despite buying the insurance through Pickfords, they would not cover the damage - they were told it was in the small print! We did bring our motorhome over last year and yes, compliance is difficult and can be expensive as they are very thorough with vehicle arriving into NZ. Depending on the age of the vehicle and how attached you are to it, you might be better off buying here. If you are already settled, the local agent will deliver the container directly to your house and unpack it for you which might be the best way to go. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Yes, Crown were expensive. Bring all you possibly can and if poss, stand over the packers as they pack your stuff. We had a day off watching them and honestly I could tell the boxes packed while I was "Off duty"
We are, as some of you know, moving again soon (if we never find the house) and for the fist time shipping a car, only from OZ to NZ but I have a question. Are you able to "Stuff" the car with with boxes to save space, we have a large off road vehicle with a huge amount of space, seems a same to not use it!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Rosieprimrose said:


> Yes, Crown were expensive. Bring all you possibly can and if poss, stand over the packers as they pack your stuff. We had a day off watching them and honestly I could tell the boxes packed while I was "Off duty"
> We are, as some of you know, moving again soon (if we never find the house) and for the fist time shipping a car, only from OZ to NZ but I have a question. Are you able to "Stuff" the car with with boxes to save space, we have a large off road vehicle with a huge amount of space, seems a same to not use it!


Yes you can.


----------

